# Introducing Mr. Hardwicks'



## method1 (15/9/15)

*Mr. Hardwicks' Premium Steam Joose - coming very soon.*

Look out for a surprise tasty announcement & competition, later today.

Reactions: Like 5 | Funny 1


----------



## Silver (15/9/15)

All the best with the new venture @method1 !

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## SamuraiTheVapor (15/9/15)

All the best with the launch, I hope to give this a go real soon!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## BumbleBee (15/9/15)

There is something fishy about this 

All the best @method1

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## BhavZ (15/9/15)

BumbleBee said:


> There is something fishy about this
> 
> All the best @method1


Snoek Pate Vape?



method1 said:


> View attachment 35640
> 
> 
> *Mr. Hardwicks' Premium Steam Joose - coming very soon.*
> ...



All the best with the new venture @method1

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## BumbleBee (15/9/15)

BhavZ said:


> Snoek Pate Vape?
> 
> 
> 
> All the best with the new venture @method1


I've been looking for a good Peck's Anchovette on toast juice, let's hope he can deliver

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## method1 (15/9/15)

No fish this time. But keep a look out for our "fishing line" - Mr.Hardbait.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Yiannaki (15/9/15)

method1 said:


> View attachment 35640
> 
> 
> *Mr. Hardwicks' Premium Steam Joose - coming very soon.*
> ...


Congrats @method1  keen to see what you have lined up for us

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Alex (15/9/15)

Wish you all the best @method1

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## kelly22 (16/9/15)

FINALLY!!

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Imthiaz Khan (16/9/15)

Congrats and all the best @method1

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------

